# Mold EVERYWHERE



## Jonesie (Apr 29, 2010)

A client wants to power wash his home, the thing is 85% of his house is covered in it. The client doesnt want to paint it since he painted his home 3 years ago. I am curious to how you would treat the mold. I know I will be using bleach, but i wonder if you guys have a method or a certain way you do these kind of jobs. Also, would it be crazy to wear a body suite? Ovbiously a resperator (not trying to inhale it  thanks guys


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

As long as it is on top of the paint and not under or in it, it should be straightforward. Its all done from the ground. This video will give you an idea of how we do it. Switch the resolution to 480p so the video and pictures are more clear.


----------



## Jonesie (Apr 29, 2010)

what kind of chemicals do you use to remove mold? is it bleach? seems like you just apply the cleaner then spray it down?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

might need some 12.5% SH


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Jonesie said:


> what kind of chemicals do you use to remove mold? is it bleach? seems like you just apply the cleaner then spray it down?


That's the gist of it. Of course painting a wall is just running a roller and brush over it but results can vary.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> That's the gist of it. Of course painting a wall is just running a roller and brush over it but results can vary.


Funny that you are not allowed to edit/delete a post...I decided to drop my original response.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

JoseyWales said:


> Funny that you are not allowed to edit/delete a post...I decided to drop my original response.


After a certain length of time, I don't think you can edit. If you want a post deleted, feel free to pm a mod and we will.


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

Heavy bleach and a little soap and it will look awesome. Sounds like a fun project.


----------

